# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Вопрос...

## Heimdal

Посоветуй мне блок питания на систему(Athlon X2 4200+ 3 гига оперы.Sapphire 1950 pro 512 и 2 харда на 160). 
И ещё посоветуй как покупать лучше оперативу,чтоб она была 2гига плата +1 гиг плата,или 3 платы по 1 гигу или 2 платы по 2 гига?

----------


## Olmer

Поставь термалтейк Tr420 и не парься сейчас 50 баксов стоит

----------


## Cygnus

если смотреть по мощности .. то тебе 550 Ват как делать нечего хватит..
а на счет оперативы то можно дать такой расклад -
Еси ты хочешь что бы все работало в двухканальном режиме возьми несколько "расчесок" а так самое главное купить правильную ...
у тебя какую частоту шина держит ?
667 или 800 Мгц .. полюбому ... и мать должна быть офигЕвШая !
И ща ваще надо акцент делать на то что бы мать и оператива были супер а проц не главное (это мое мнение )...
Ну у тебя не плохая комплектация ... :) 
что там еще у тебя ? пиши .. :)

----------

